# Saved Another One



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Got This 824 Powershift in. Engine Was Cycling, and New Carb helped, but didn't solve it completely. Valve Clearances needed attention as well, and had some blowby. I then decided to just drop another Engine on it. I probably would have just parted it out, except it has the Differential Axle which was the deciding Factor in Saving it.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Great save Jack.....I find the Powershifts are a hard sell now too....got to look like a MTD or newer Ariens to get interest.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Agreed!


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Good score Jack.....But I agree, they are tough to move,,,Even all shined up. They are heavy machines. Does that actually have the differential kit in it?? I have a twin to that unit here. Owned by an older woman that complained about it's mobility. Found the axle stuck in the rear position....So problem 1 is solved. But she would be willing to go with a Diff kit if I can find one.

Thanx, Jay


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Has Differential that works Great. Not Parting it at this Time.


----------

